# Port Forwarding Issues



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

So I'm trying to play the new call of duty game online, and my NAT type is strict. I have tried forwarding the ports that are listed for the game, but that didn't work. I downloaded a program that you can forward the ports to in order to check if they actually opened and I found that one of them (3074 UDP if it makes a difference) isn't opening, even though I changed the settings on the linksys page by typing in my IP address on the address bar. I tested all the other ones and they all worked. I have a Mcafee firewall and a linksys wrt54gs router. I would greatly appreciate some help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the make/model of the modem that you connect that router to?


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

The modem is a motorola MSTATEA.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

I also forgot to mention that I am playing on xbox 360 and the console is connected with an ethernet cord directly to the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This "modem" is a modem/router. I suspect it's using the same subnet as your router.

Connected directly to the modem, please post the following.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Reid>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-70-0C-07
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 28, 2010 6:59:35 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 29, 2010 6:59:35 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Reid>\


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to either configure this modem/router in bridge mode to eliminate it's NAT layer, or configure your secondary router as a WAP.

If you have a good XBOX connection connected directly to the modem, try the following configuration.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

I bet that would work if I knew how to do it, but I just tried it and lost all internet connection for a few hours. Any way you could put that into simpler steps?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since the procedure does nothing to the configuration of the primary router, how did you manage to lose your connection?


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think I did something that set up conflicting IP addresses.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the secondary router to factory defaults and give it another try.

Post screen shots of the screens on the secondary router's configuration after you make the changes suggested.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help, but I'm just gonna give up. My dad almost killed me for screwing up the internet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You shouldn't be doing anything to the primary router, which I presume is the one your dad is connected to. I'm not sure I see why this is a problem...


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

when you say secondary router do you mean the linksys? and if so, does that mean that I change the local ip address on the linksys page? I don't know which one I'm supposed to change. Also, I'm not exactly sure what to change it to in order to make it "be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router." If you could specify those things for me that would be great. Since some settings changed in the past few days, I will post all the info again.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Reid>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-70-0C-07
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 01, 2010 1:10:23 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 02, 2010 1:10:23 A
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Reid>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is this IPCONFIG from? I see two different subnets here, which is confusing to say the least! You have 192,168.5.1 as the base address of the router, but the DNS servers are at 192.168.1.254, which is another private subnet outside the range of your router's subnet.

This looks like a router connected to a modem/router at 192.168.1.254.

You need to be specific as to what you're posting, remember I'm not there looking at the installation, I only know what you post here.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

I did the exact same thing as you told me earlier. I opened the command prompt on my desktop computer and typed in ipconfig /all and copied and pasted here. I have no idea what any of the stuff you just said meant. I don't know much about this stuff. so if you tell me to do something you're gonna have to be pretty specific. Thanks for your help and patience though.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How about connecting directly to the router that has the ISP connection and eliminating the second router for the moment. I'd like to see the IPCONFIG /ALL from that connection.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

The PC is currently hooked up directly to the Linksys. Are you saying that you want me to hook up the computer directly to the motorolla modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, that's also a router, and I want to see how it works from there.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the readout I get when I connect the PC directly to the Motorola:


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Reid>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-70-0C-07
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 02, 2010 4:02:05 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 03, 2010 4:02:05
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Reid>


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

This issue has also stopped my printer from working. It is connected to the computer through the network. I'm not asking for support on that, just wondering if that is being caused by whatever is going on with this.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This all looks OK. I don't see why this would have anything to do with printing.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I feel like something is messed up with my network. That may have been ok, but that's when it's hooked up directly to the motorola. I think there's in issue with the linksys portion, and regardless, I still have the xbox problem so something isn't ok.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just in case, this is the read out with the computer hooked directly to the linksys:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Reid>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-70-0C-07
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 03, 2010 4:05:12
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 04, 2010 4:05:12
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Reid>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are ALL the computers connected to the Linksys router?


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, the PC and XBOX are connected directly to the linksys by wires, and the laptop is connected via the wireless network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm thinking maybe you should see if you can connect all the computers directly to the Motorola with wired connections and see if that changes the symptoms. Trying to narrow down where the issue is. :smile:


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

All of the computers are fine as they are. The only thing I have been having trouble with is the xbox. I tried to connect that directly to the motorola and it still had a Strict NAT type, which is no different from when it is connected to the linksys, so I still have my original problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If connected directly to the Motorola modem/router is not working, the only solution I can see is to see if you can bridge the Motorola to eliminate it's NAT layer.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, I know you told me how to do that already, but can you try to make it a little more simple?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, I didn't tell you how to bridge the Motorola yet. Copy 192.168.5.1 into the IE address bar, that's the address of the setup pages for the Motorola router. I'm not familiar with that router, so you'll have to refer to your user manual to find out how to enable bridge mode.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

I copied an pasted that into the address bar, but it sent me to the linksys setup pages.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to connect directly to the modem to do this. I gave you the incorrect address, I believe it's 192.168.1.254 based on your previous post.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, so I got into the settings, finally found this page, and I'm pretty sure this is what you're talking about. I took a screen shot of it, and I just want to know what's going to happen once I put it in bridge mode. What steps come after that? I want to make sure I know what to do once I change the settings because I don't want to be stuck without internet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When it's in bridge mode, you have to configure the router's WAN section with your DSL account name and password. You can revert it to it's defaults with the reset button on the modem.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

Do you mean configure the WAN section on the Linksys page or the Motorola page? And after that, how do I go about changing the WAN settings. Sorry to make you explain so much but I appreciate it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you bridge the modem, you will need to configure the WAN settings in the Linksys router to the proper account name/password for your DSL account. Obviously, you'll also have to select the PPPoE WAN connection type.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

I tried to figure that out on my own, but I really just can't risk screwing up the internet again. Is this the page I am supposed to be at? Where it says Gateway at the top, do I need to change it to Router? And then what else? I think this is the correct page, but if not let me know. Thanks!


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm close, don't give up on me now!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, get out of the Advanced Routing menu, you don't need anything there! I suspect *Operating Mode* is the correct place to configure PPPoE and the account info, post a screen shot of that.


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

Operating mode isn't a separate link that can be accessed. If you go back to the last screen shot, where it says operating mode on the left, it's just labeling the tab that currently says gateway. It can be changed to "router" as the other option. Do I need to change this? I am assuming that the answer is yes, because I'm putting the Motorola in bridge mode, so the linksys now needs to be the router correct?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, the Linksys needs to be a router. :smile:


----------



## SirGeeO (Feb 14, 2010)

2 cents 

Modem - (you shouldn't have to touch this, but just in case)
LAN: 192.168.1.254
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
DNS: your ISP provided DNS numbers
WAN: nothing here as it's in bridge mode
DHCP Enable - Pool Size shouldn't be no bigger than 5 ; starting at 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.6


XBox router -
LAN: 192.168.2.254
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
DNS: you can enter the modem's LAN, but I suggest entering your ISP provided numbers again
WAN: however you connect to your ISP (PPPoE, DHCP, Static, etc.)
DHCP Enabled: Pool size doesn't matter - however ; has to be 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.253

All of these settings are accessible via the config pages.
I'm assuming everyone in the house is connected via wifi.
The XBox is the only thing hard-wired to the linksys router.
After all these settings have been successfully entered, connect xbox, auto config everything and test connection.
Post back


----------



## reid421 (Jan 26, 2010)

I tried again and I once again lost internet for quite some time. Thanks for all of your help, but I'm going to give up because it's not that big of a deal. It's just the xbox that isn't working. The internet at my house works fine and that's what's really important. Thanks again!


----------

